# Coyote Dogs 101



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

As some of you might already know. Duane and I have been working on a Coyote Dog training dvd. In the dvd, Duane will share some of his secrets that he's learned through 13 years of using coyote dogs. This isn't your typical bang flop video as there is alot of lecture combined with alot of dog work. He will teach you how to put a great foundation under your dog so both you and your dog can enjoy hunting. This is just a bit of a teaser but hopefully you will get as excited about this as we are. We will keep you posted on an offical release date when we firm one up. Thank you all for looking.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dsW08Cy ... rofilepage


----------

